# Harris County



## Chas (Feb 17, 2013)

In the process of moving to Harris County, Wondering if anyone will have any openings for the upcoming season, doesn't matter if it starts in March or September. I'm  a responsible QDMA hunter, love hunting the wma's but would like to get my son who is gonna be a 5 a chance to sit in a tree and see a deer this year.


----------



## Chas (Feb 27, 2013)

*still lookin*

still lookin any openings in Harris


----------



## Chas (Mar 8, 2013)

Seems pretty tough to find a good club in Harris


----------



## joeythehunter (Apr 17, 2013)

PM sent
Northeast Meriwether
North of Joe Kurz WMA


----------



## leonard smith (Jun 26, 2013)

hunting club in Talbot co has 2 openings small club near WaveryHall dues $477.00 due now  contact LD @404 245 4838


----------

